# Gluing coconut beding to Styrofoam background



## IvyThornton (Apr 16, 2012)

So I have my Styrofoam background carved out but I was wondering the best way to go about gluing the coconut bedding to the wall. Is there a spray glue or do I just spread it out with a brush. Any tips would help so much!


Thank you,
Ivy


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 16, 2012)

100% silicone caulk, like GE 1 brand caulk. otherwise any caulk that is food grade or aquarium safe will work fine.

search for RobC 3d backdrop tutorial, and you will get a vid from rob. great guy, with some awesome feeding vids, vcheck him out on youtube, tarantulaguy1976.


----------



## IvyThornton (Apr 16, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you so much.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?227145-Caulk-alternatives-for-backdrops

Other available options


----------



## Thistles (Apr 16, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> 100% silicone caulk, like GE 1 brand caulk. otherwise any caulk that is food grade or aquarium safe will work fine.
> 
> search for RobC 3d backdrop tutorial, and you will get a vid from rob. great guy, with some awesome feeding vids, vcheck him out on youtube, tarantulaguy1976.


Bam! Yeah, RobC has a great channel!

Silicone and Gorilla Glue both work really well for backgrounds. You can spread with your fingers or with those little foam brushes... the chisel head ones on a wood stick work well. Terrible description, but I don't know what they're actually called!


----------



## IvyThornton (Oct 27, 2012)

The pic isnt super good and Im not completely finished but this is what I have so far  Thanks everyone for there help!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

